# Residential vs. Commerical



## Alex/01 (Mar 26, 2019)

I’ve been doing residential for about 3 years now and got offered a job at a commercial company. Is there much of a difference in the commercial field besides the obvious like hard hat blah blah blah.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah kind of a whole different animal in my opinion, commercial drywall has top out that requires fire taping kind of a pain in the ass, I was a residential finisher and it’s a beautiful thing to walk in a brand new construction home all new board everything is hung 100% complete you start finishing pull the job together tie everything in and boom sand it and roll out. Walking into a commercial drywall job and it looks like a Danm bomb went off, other trades working everywhere chit laying all over the floor and against walls one area is half hung the other complete then you have something fully finished and then there’s a change order some other trade rips it out and you start over the process never ends your on the same job for months lol I love the trade not so much the commercial finishing process


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Your not to far south of me Alex come north there’s a ton of work up here delaware is booming right now go union


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Right now delaware has a ton of Ed’s and med’s “schools and hospitals”


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Usually companies who have been doing commercial a long time are a bit bigger and older, they tend to have way more rules. Things like no music, no working past x time, no eating in the building, weekly meetings, safety meetings, hard hat, safety glasses, gloves, steel toed boots, pants, no metal ladders only fiberglass, off the top of my head that's all I can think of. Oh yeah green or orange shirts or safety vests. Obvious stuff like no drinking. Maybe they'll check your extension cords to make sure they're high enough gauge and to make sure they have the ground on the Male connection still, no tears in extension cords. They also might push harder, not be so understanding of delays. 



You need to ask he specific company but generally big commercial buildings like large condominiums and such have these rules in place.


----------



## TJG (Feb 19, 2020)

Been doing both commercial and residential for just over 20yrs, in my experience commercial pays better but its such a pain in the a**. Constant patches, drywall not done, top out in tight areas in between purlins and what not, change orders, other trades are constantly in the way. I've always found houses are just easier.


----------

